# Desperately seeking any info on Hudson,irish draught x.



## Christmas Magic (28 February 2011)

Hi everyone.Hope anyone can help us to find anything about this horses past.We bought him in august 2010 from Kent area as 10y.o.His name is Hudson,gelding,dright chestnut,believed to be 17ish,not 10.y.o,16,1hh'.Ex owner said his passport been lost,so we had to make new one.He is microchipped,but sadly just before we bought him,so we cant trace him  by chip number.Anyone who know's anything about him,or know anyone who may know anything,please answer.Any information will be appreciated.





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## cally6008 (1 March 2011)

Is he freezemarked ?


----------



## Christmas Magic (1 March 2011)

No,unfortunately not.


----------



## MHOL (1 March 2011)

Have PMd you


----------



## Tackytoe (2 March 2011)

He looks familiar - Has he jumped?


----------



## Tinseltoes (2 March 2011)

Hope you can trace his past. good luck and he is lovely.


----------



## Christmas Magic (2 March 2011)

Tackytoe said:



			He looks familiar - Has he jumped?
		
Click to expand...

 We dont really know,ex owner said she done some dressage with him,as far as i remember,and i jumped him a bit,not high as im only novice,and he have a nice powerfull jump.We think he might be ex-eventer,but its just a guess.


----------



## Christmas Magic (2 March 2011)

sharon1959 said:



			Hope you can trace his past. good luck and he is lovely.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks.


----------



## Cuffey (2 March 2011)

Long long shot:

Hudsons Choice 11 chestnut was reg Grade A with BS said to be 17ish

Hudsons Choice ridden for Ireland on Sunshine Tour 2002

http://www.equiworld.net/uk/ezine/0302/efi11.htm


----------



## Christmas Magic (3 March 2011)

Thanks to everyone for help and time,we have found him.


----------



## dozzie (4 March 2011)

Fantasatic news! 

He has a beautiful face btw! Really kind eyes.

Once you find out more about him please update as i am intrigued even if no-one else is!


----------

